

Social Network Ad Spending Keeps Rising - steffon
http://www.emarketer.com/Article.aspx?id=1005257&src=article_he
Projected $900MM in 2007, $1,380 in 2008.
======
cstejerean
indicates to me that for the most part advertising is more important in social
networks than the actual product. with that in mind I wonder why there are so
many new companies trying to create "social networking" sites (unless they all
have boatloads of cash and can compete with the advertising budgets of the big
players).

